# Remmi



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Anybody heard from Remmi & I??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

About what?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

He may be actually working..........


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember reading a few weeks ago that he had some sort of vaccation coming up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

He just got back from Hawaii......how much Vacation does he get........I am in the wrong line of work!!! :lol:


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

He put a ring on her finger and she is already limiting his time spent on here.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Dammit Remmi next time you leave.... let some one know, so were not so derned worried about ya...GOT IT!!! :lol: You could at least let your dog check in now and again :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

MossyMO said:


> He may be actually working..........


That would be a first :lol:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Maybe he's catholic and gave us up for lent


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2005)

It does seem strange without him answering every post made by anyone on the site. Whether it is pertinent to the issue or not.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

I think he might be suffering from Delayed Packers Playoff Loss Syndrome (DPPLS) and is currently mourning in isolation somewhere.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I see Remmi's back !!! :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

No vacation, I did a little experiment last week. Turned off the internet and met with people at night. Trying to see how I can best serve some people. Gotta run, busy with tax season.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why would you let your job interfere with your fun????? :wink:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I have no idea why? All I know is my wallet is thinner than I had hoped ! :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

You think it's thin now wait until the young-uns show up!!!!!!!!


----------

